# textarea  wrap="VIRTUAL" ? und Co



## MasterGeo (26. Februar 2002)

Hallo Leute,

was hat eigentlich 

 wrap="VIRTUAL"
 wrap="PHYSICAL"
 wrap="OFF"

bei testarea??

Thx


----------



## Tribalman (27. Februar 2002)

verschiedene Einstellungen für automatisierten
Zeilenumbruch in Textfeldern. Check selfHTML

Tribal


----------



## MasterGeo (27. Februar 2002)

*peinlich*

auweia wie peinlich! Normalerweise schaue in solchen Momenten im SELFHTML. Ich habe es aber nicht gefunden, wieso weiß ich auch nicht. Muss wohl an der Uhrzeit gelegen haben. Steht jedenfalls fett drin!

Thx


----------

